# I'd like to personally thank the thief who stole my 2 bait traps in Athens today



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Seriously.

Although I doubt they will read this. I had two bait traps in overnight at a public area, in a stream. This afternoon they were gone with a sign that said " To whom it may concern, your bait traps are at the Athens community center".

I called the community center and of course the traps weren't there and they had no idea what I was talking about.

This thief is also a coward who didn't leave a name or number on the note, but it appeared to be a man's handwriting.

As far as I know it's legal to trap non endangered baitfish like chubs and suckers on public land.

This person must have felt so smug, thinking they had ruined my fishing day, "saved" a bunch of creek chubs, etc.

I came back with a big net and caught 2 dozen chubs and suckers in less than 5 minutes.

I'd never tried a net in that spot but it worked great! And I probably never would have unless this person stole my traps. So thanks to this idiot, I found a way to catch more baitfish even faster! Thanks baitfish crusader, whoever you are.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

You'll have that. Unfortunately it's happened to a lot of us. I've just stuck to spending an hour catching them on hook and line. Yes it is time consuming, but you never know what young of the year will come up on your line. I've learned a lot about the streams that I fish simply catching bait.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep I like doing that too. One time I caught a baby largemouth in one of my traps that was not much more than a puddle that dries up over the summer. Released him into the river to give him a fighting chance.

It's unfortunate in an area where we have no bait shops but it's not the first time it's happened. I'm going to find some new spots outside of town next season. I tend to think this was more of a misguided environmental crusader than a fellow fisherman.. someone who didn't realize that fishermen are some of the biggest conservationists out there, and that probably half of those minnows or more are going to die when we get sustained below freezing temps this winter.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do you need to borrow some minnow traps?


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I appreciate the offer flathead! I have a couple spares here. I will probably just be using artificials once it gets cold again, but I at least know where I can scoop some up with a net now.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any chance that you called the community center before the guy could drop them off?


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Doubt it.. it's also very odd to take someone's traps and bring them to the community center. I told them that if they found out who stole the traps, to tell him that he could keep them, along with a suggestion of some other things he could do. 

If that was the case, they still caused a big headache for me and I only had a few hours to fish, so I just caught some bait a different way and headed out to my spot.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its still to bad that we have to pay good money for the things we have then have some creep come along and get his stuff for free.
sherman


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Be Like Water said:


> ...misguided environmental crusader...


They are worse than thieves at times.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree. They are cowards. I'd almost rather this person had just taken them, instead they left a smug little "holier than thou" note.

Would any of you guys be interested in pooling resources to buy bait wholesale and one of us getting a bait dealers license this spring? I have a lot of experience with fish tanks. I might try to set something up in my basement.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Be Like Water said:


> I agree. They are cowards. I'd almost rather this person had just taken them, instead they left a smug little "holier than thou" note.
> 
> Would any of you guys be interested in pooling resources to buy bait wholesale and one of us getting a bait dealers license this spring? I have a lot of experience with fish tanks. I might try to set something up in my basement.


You might be surprised buy how much business that you would get in this area. There are zero places to buy minnows around here.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Have you considered the possibility that he may have thought them abandoned and therefore a hazard to minnows? Did they have identifying tags? Any other community centers nearby he may have meant? Just a thought, but before you malign his character and condemn his soul to the fiery pits, any chance? Na on second thought. probably just a thief! Sorry for the bad luck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

WETSHIRT said:


> Have you considered the possibility that he may have thought them abandoned and therefore a hazard to minnows? Did they have identifying tags? Any other community centers nearby he may have meant? Just a thought, but before you malign his character and condemn his soul to the fiery pits, any chance? Na on second thought. probably just a thief! Sorry for the bad luck.


yeah he was just another thief that took something that somebody else paid good money for. scumbag maggot.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It seems rather odd that some random thief would have taken the time to write that sign. I'd give it a few days and call the community center, or leave your contact number if they end up there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Theft of any kind deeply p**ses me off. But, and this is a big but...there's a certain level of risk any of us take leaving anything of value to us in a public place. A bait trap, a bicycle, a tree stand on public hunting ground, you're running a risk leaving it there. The world is full of people who will take anything they can find. Why leave something for them? Trust no one.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a similar note on a tree where I had a stand, I called the # and the lady answered and was a real you know what about it, I politely made arrangements to meet her to get my stand on the property where it was ( it was adjoining a conservancy area) I brought with me the game warden, the property owner (who was an attorney) and a good tax map, she was written a citation for trespassing and Hunter harassment as she was about 40 yards off the property line she was so sure about! That was more satisfying than killing a giant buck!


----------



## gillnet (Oct 19, 2017)

id go out of my way to catch who did it...id put some more traps in the same spot with a trail camera watching them and then another camera watching the trail camera up high in a tree angling down at it incase they try to steal the camera too..you wouldn't believe how many people have been caught stealing cameras by placing another one up high in a tree angling down at it...nobody looks up in the trees when stealing a camera,they are always looking eye level
a buddy of mine was having his cameras stolen or sometimes just cards stolen and it only took the first time to catch him by putting one up in the tree above it on a branch looking down


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike, reading your story made my day!


----------

